# Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland*

					Am Donnerstag ging der Film "Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise" an den Start. Nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern auch in den USA startete der Film furios - in Deutschland lockte er mehr als eine Million Zuschauer an. In den USA legte der Film den erfolgreichsten Start eines Films im Dezember hin.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland*

Bin auch am Sonntag drin, 48p/4K/3D olé.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland*

soweit ich mich an das buch erinnere, ist das nicht unbedingt blockbuster stoff,
aber peter hat bestimmt einiges nettes an monstern & co dazugedichtet.


----------



## Sraw (26. Dezember 2012)

Werde mir den Film auch bald reinziehen 
Mal schauen wie er wird.


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland*

gibt es jemanden, der den nicht gucken wird?


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Dezember 2012)

War echt phänomenal der Film, technisch gesehen der beste den ich je gesehen habe, aber auch die Story ist gut umgesetzt. Die Zwerge schauen aber wegen dem perfekten Bild auf den ersten Blick wie animiert aus


----------



## alexq (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland*

Ich fand den Film super. Trotz der 170 Minuten kam mir der Film nicht so lang rüber


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (28. Dezember 2012)

Weniger wäre mehr gewesen aber dass ist meckern auf hohem Niveau... Aber dass 3D war manchmal noch fehlerhaft :/


----------



## facehugger (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Millionen Zuschauer in Deutschland*

Ich habe ihn mir in 2D "angetan" und war trotzdem gut unterhalten Nur hat man halt alles irgendwie schon einmal gesehn (es ist halt schwer, die "Der Herr der Ringe"-Trilogie noch zu toppen...)

Gruß


----------



## _VFB_ (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand den Film auch ziemlich gut. Die gut 3 Stunden sind auch schnell vergangen. Am Anfang kam mir Gandalf wie ein Riese vor. War irgendwie komisch. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran das ich keinen Vergleich in dem Auenland hatte.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatte davor die Herr der Ringe Teile nie gesehen , aber die Zeit verging sehr schnell und der Film
war klasse  Empfehlenswert


----------

